# Hilton Grand Vacations Club 2017 Maintenance Fee List



## johnf0614

Editing this 2017mf thread to include all the HGVC resorts for reference!  (shamelessly stealing the work of SUEDONJ here  )


** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!* 

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2016 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)


The *2016 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
The *2015 MF thread* can be found here.
The *2014 MF thread* can be found here.
The *2013 MF thread* can be found here.

The *30* *2017 HGVC Resorts with the lowest MFs *can be found here.


*Anderson Ocean Club  *3BR - Post #43 and 2BR - Post #101 and Studio - Post #103
*Bay Club *1BR - Post #44 and A Penthouse - Post #54 and B floorplan 2BR - Post #54
*Borgo alle Vigne *1BR/2BR/3BR - Post 60
*Boulevard (las vegas strip) *1BR - Post #18 and 1BR - Post #14 and 1BR - Post #15 and 1BR Penthouse- Post #17 and 2BR - Post #18 and 2BR - Post #24 and 3BR - Post #18

*Coylumbridge *2BR - Post #80 and 2BR - Post #82
*Craigendarroch Suites *2BR Premier - Post 56 and Studio - Post #84
*Craigendarroch Lodges *2BR Platinum - Post 62
*Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort *2BR Flex - Post 65
*Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers*) 1BR Grand Plus- Post #48 and 2BR Grand Plus - Post #91
*Fiesta Americana (an affiliate*) 1BR - Post #85 and MF/point - Post #86and MF/point - Post #87
*Flamingo* 1BR - Post #7 and 2BR - Post #31
*Grand Islander *2BR Penthouse- Post #102
*Grand Pacific Palisades *A/B/C/D type- Post #30
*Grand Waikikian *1BR/2BR/2BR-Pen/3BR-Pen- Post #63
*Hokulani Waikiki
Kalia Suites
Kings' Land Resort *2BR - Post #38 and 2BR plus Phase II- Post #46 and1/2/3BR for all 3 Phases (including Phase 3 3 BR-Premier - Post #73 and1BR plus Phase I- Post #83

*Kohala Suites *2BR - Post #39
*Lagoon Tower *2BR - Post #28 and Studio/1BR/2BR/2BR-P/3BR-P - Post #52
*Las Palmeras
MarBrisa *1 BR/2 BR/ 2 BR Luxury/3 BR - Post #29 and 1/2BR - Post #81
*Ocean 22 *1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #61
*Ocean Oaks *2BR - Post #27
*Paradise (prev las vegas hilton) *2BR - Post #16 and 1BR - Post #20
*Parc Soleil *1BR - Post #79
*Plantation Beach Club *2BR (MFs the same for units) - Post #72
*Seapointe *1 BR/2 BR/3 BR/Penthouse- Post #29
*SeaWorld* 1BR - Post #8 and 2BR - Post #10 and 2BR History- Post #13and 3BR History- Post #36
*South Beach *2BR - Post #26 and 1BR - Post #53
*South Seas Club *2BR - Post 66
*Sunrise Lodge *Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR/4BR - Post #51
*The Hilton Club of New York
The Residences
Trump International Hotel *2BR - Post #96
*Tuscany Village (International Drive) *2BR - Post #33
*Valdoro Mountain Lodge *Studio/1 BR/2 BR/3 BR- Post #55
*Vilamoura *1BR - Post #94 and 2BR - Post #93
*West 57th Street *Studio - Post #41


----------



## djrsin

johnf0614 said:


> Looks like our club dues have gone up from $150 to $159.  Nothing else has been posted yet though.



yes i can confirm i just saw this in my account as well.


----------



## Cyberc

djrsin said:


> yes i can confirm i just saw this in my account as well.



The international Annual dues is 199$ for 2017. It's a 5$ increase over 2016.


----------



## jestme

So I guess $9 from each of the 200,000 owners should be plenty enough to pay for their wonderful new website in the first year.


----------



## colatown

jestme said:


> So I guess $9 from each of the 200,000 owners should be plenty enough to pay for their wonderful new website in the first year.



1 cent from every owner would have been over paying.


----------



## Jason245

A 6 percent increase... for What...  I find it a little rediculouse that they raise the club fee and reservations fee every year by more than inflation with no explanation.   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

*HGVC Flamingo One Bedroom Platinum (4,800 points)*

The new website doesn't seem to provide the breakdown  so I had to pull it from the old website

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
 	Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 
 	2017 Club Dues		01/01/17	 	$159.00	
 	2017 Reserve Fee		01/01/17	 	$204.94	
 	2017 Operating Fee		01/01/17	 	$639.49	
 	2017 Real Estate Taxes		01/01/17	 	$29.56	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$1,032.99	
 	Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00	
 	Total Current Balance:				$1,037.99

*Maintenance Fees for HGVC FLAMINGO One Bedroom Platinum (4,800 points) from 2003 to 2017*


		Code:
	

YEAR	OE	  RE	 TAX	  SUB	ARDA	 DUES	  SA	TOTAL	Increase
2003	$431.46	$62.32	$31.52	$525.30	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$613.30	 $0.00
2004	$433.63	$67.59	$33.70	$534.92	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$622.92	 $9.62
2005	$442.44	$72.40	$34.40	$549.24	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$637.24	 $14.32
2006	$451.21	$77.67	$35.52	$564.40	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$652.40	 $15.16
2007	$470.62	$89.41	$37.99	$598.02	$3.00	$90.00	$59.80	$750.82	 $98.42
2008	$501.59	$105.74	$38.21	$645.54	$3.00	$90.00	$96.20	$834.74	 $83.92
2009	$539.78	$100.56	$41.79	$682.13	$3.00	$95.00	$95.33	$875.46	 $40.72
2010	$546.51	$119.11	$49.09	$714.71	$3.00	$99.00	$0.00	$816.71	-$58.75
2011	$557.44	$129.93	$44.04	$731.41	$3.00	$114.00	$0.00	$848.41	 $31.70
2012	$565.26	$141.56	$26.97	$733.79	$3.00	$119.00	$0.00	$855.79	 $7.38
2013	$585.80	$153.70	$27.63	$767.13	$3.00	$125.00	$0.00	$895.13	 $39.34
2014	$599.22	$166.13	$31.62	$796.97	$5.00	$136.00	$0.00	$937.97	 $42.84
2015	$616.60	$180.14	$29.45	$826.19	$5.00	$140.00	$0.00	$971.19	 $33.22
2016	$635.54	$188.71	$29.45	$853.89	$5.00	$150.00	$0.00	$1008.89 $37.70
2017	$639.49	$204.94	$29.56	$873.99	$5.00	$159.00	$0.00	$1037.99 $29.10


_NOTE: There was a Special Assessment (SA) added to the Maintenance Fees in 2007, 2008 & 2009._ - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46036

*Legend*
OE = Operating Expense
RE = Reserve Fee
TAX = Real Estate Tax
Sub = Subtotal (OE + RE + TAX)
ARDA = Voluntary ARDA
DUES = Club Dues (currently $119 for US & Canada and $154 International)
SA = Special Assessment


----------



## onenotesamba

*Sea World Phase II, 4800 pt. Platinum 1BR*

Sea World Phase II, 4800 pt. Platinum 1BR

2017 Reserve Fee	$147.08	01/01/2017
2017 Operating Fee	$481.12	01/01/2017
2017 Real Estate Tax	$149.48	01/01/2017

Total $777.68


----------



## chrono88

Sea world phase 2, 7000 pts, platinum 2 br
2017 reserve $205.44
2017 operating $671.24
2017 taxes $211.12
Total $1246.80


Sent from my KFSAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono88

chrono88 said:


> Sea world phase 2, 7000 pts, platinum 2 br
> 2017 reserve $205.44
> 2017 operating $671.24
> 2017 taxes $211.12
> Total $1246.80
> 
> 
> Sent from my KFSAWI using Tapatalk


Correction total is $1087.80

(The previous total included the annual hgvc fee of $159)

Sent from my KFSAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberc

alwysonvac said:


> The new website doesn't seem to provide the breakdown  so I had to pull it from the old website
> 
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> Description		Due Date	 	Balance
> 2017 Club Dues		01/01/17	 	$159.00
> 2017 Reserve Fee		01/01/17	 	$204.94
> 2017 Operating Fee		01/01/17	 	$639.49
> 2017 Real Estate Taxes		01/01/17	 	$29.56
> Total Current Balance:			 	$1,032.99
> Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00
> Total Current Balance:				$1,037.99
> 
> *Maintenance Fees for HGVC FLAMINGO One Bedroom Platinum from 2003 to 2017*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> YEAR	OE	  RE	 TAX	  SUB	ARDA	 DUES	  SA	TOTAL	Increase
> 2003	$431.46	$62.32	$31.52	$525.30	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$613.30	 $0.00
> 2004	$433.63	$67.59	$33.70	$534.92	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$622.92	 $9.62
> 2005	$442.44	$72.40	$34.40	$549.24	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$637.24	 $14.32
> 2006	$451.21	$77.67	$35.52	$564.40	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$652.40	 $15.16
> 2007	$470.62	$89.41	$37.99	$598.02	$3.00	$90.00	$59.80	$750.82	 $98.42
> 2008	$501.59	$105.74	$38.21	$645.54	$3.00	$90.00	$96.20	$834.74	 $83.92
> 2009	$539.78	$100.56	$41.79	$682.13	$3.00	$95.00	$95.33	$875.46	 $40.72
> 2010	$546.51	$119.11	$49.09	$714.71	$3.00	$99.00	$0.00	$816.71	-$58.75
> 2011	$557.44	$129.93	$44.04	$731.41	$3.00	$114.00	$0.00	$848.41	 $31.70
> 2012	$565.26	$141.56	$26.97	$733.79	$3.00	$119.00	$0.00	$855.79	 $7.38
> 2013	$585.80	$153.70	$27.63	$767.13	$3.00	$125.00	$0.00	$895.13	 $39.34
> 2014	$599.22	$166.13	$31.62	$796.97	$5.00	$136.00	$0.00	$937.97	 $42.84
> 2015	$616.60	$180.14	$29.45	$826.19	$5.00	$140.00	$0.00	$971.19	 $33.22
> 2016	$635.54	$188.71	$29.45	$853.89	$5.00	$150.00	$0.00	$1008.89 $37.70
> 2017	$639.49	$204.94	$29.56	$873.99	$5.00	$159.00	$0.00	$1037.99 $29.10
> 
> 
> _NOTE: There was a Special Assessment (SA) added to the Maintenance Fees in 2007, 2008 & 2009._ - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46036
> 
> *Legend*
> OE = Operating Expense
> RE = Reserve Fee
> TAX = Real Estate Tax
> Sub = Subtotal (OE + RE + TAX)
> ARDA = Voluntary ARDA
> DUES = Club Dues (currently $119 for US & Canada and $154 International)
> SA = Special Assessment



Thanks for the info. 

One thing i don't understand for last year and maybe this year also. Last year a 1br at the flamingo was: 1008$ including club dues excluding club dues they would be: 858$. A 2br is only 951$ thats only 93$ more. How come the spread between the two aren't greater?

For comparison the MF at the Hgvc at on the strip is more than 200$ between a 1br and a 2br. IMHO this also seem more "fair" than just 93$.

Any thoughts?


----------



## alwysonvac

Cyberc said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> One thing i don't understand for last year and maybe this year also. Last year a 1br at the flamingo was: 1008$ including club dues excluding club dues they would be: 858$. A 2br is only 951$ thats only 93$ more. How come the spread between the two aren't greater?
> 
> For comparison the MF at the Hgvc at on the strip is more than 200$ between a 1br and a 2br. IMHO this also seem more "fair" than just 93$.
> 
> Any thoughts?



It's based on the resort's Declaration Document. 

Flamingo was the 1st HGVC Developer built Resort as a result it's setup a little differently than the others such as no ROFR and a different method for calculating annual maintenance fees. For example, my HHV Lagoon tower Declaration document specifically states that the average square footage is used in their formula.


----------



## alwysonvac

I sold my SeaWorld week in 2015 but here's my MF history

*Maintenance Fees for HGVC SEAWORLD (OSII) Two Bedroom Gold (5,000 points) from 2003 to 2015*
(HOA: Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association, Inc)

There are two budgets at SeaWorld. One for Orlando Vacation Suites I (for phases 1 and 2) and the other for Orlando Vacation Suite II (for phases 3 & 4). 
"OSV I" MF is the same regardless of unit size and "OSV II" MF is based on unit size. For both, the Real Estate taxes differ by season and unit size. 



		Code:
	

YEAR	OE	  RE	 TAX	  SUB	ARDA	DUES	  SA	TOTAL	Increase
2003	$392.17	$66.04	$115.00	$573.21	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$661.21	 $0.00
2004	$404.03	$69.35	$94.55	$567.93	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$655.93	-$5.28
2005	$420.02	$72.92	$91.68	$584.62	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$672.62	 $16.69
2006	$435.40	$70.43	$92.01	$597.84	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$685.84	 $13.22
2007	$553.48	$78.38	$115.48	$747.34	$3.00	$90.00	$0.00	$840.34	 $154.50
2008	$553.50	$110.87	$100.89	$765.26	$3.00	$90.00	$0.00	$858.26	 $17.92
2009	$568.31	$119.43	$92.78	$780.52	$3.00	$95.00	$0.00	$878.52	 $20.26
2010	$596.79	$126.59	$117.16	$840.54	$3.00	$99.00	$0.00	$942.54	 $64.02
2011	$602.46	$138.62	$117.16	$858.24	$3.00	$114.00	$0.00	$975.24	 $32.70
2012	$610.60	$186.39	$78.11	$875.10	$3.00	$119.00	$0.00	$997.10	 $21.86
2013	$623.90	$161.66	$99.34 	$884.90 $3.00	$125.00	$0.00	$1012.90 $15.80
2014	$626.96	$171.68 $103.98 $902.62 $5.00	$136.00	$0.00	$1043.62 $30.72
2015 	$639.23	$181.98 $114.38 $935.59 $5.00	$140.00	$0.00	$1080.59 $36.97


_NOTE: There was dramatic increase due to taxes and insurance cost in Florida which impacted the 2007 Maintenance Fee._ - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35191

Legend
OE = Operating Expense
RE = Reserve Fee
TAX = Real Estate Tax
Sub = Subtotal (OE + RE + TAX)
ARDA = Voluntary ARDA
DUES = Club Dues (currently $119 for US & Canada and $154 International)
SA = Special Assessment


----------



## MelanieB

*HGVC on the Boulevard (AKA LV Strip), One Bedroom Platinum (4800 pts)*

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
2017 Club Dues: $159.00	
 	2017 Reserve Fee:          $132.05	
 	2017 Operating Fee:        $443.68	
 	2017 Real Estate Taxes:   $19.02	
* 	Total Current Balance:     $753.75	
* 	Voluntary Arda Roc:         $5.00	
 	Total Current Balance:     $758.75​


----------



## onenotesamba

MelanieB said:


> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> 2017 Club Dues: $159.00
> 2017 Reserve Fee:          $132.05
> 2017 Operating Fee:        $443.68
> 2017 Real Estate Taxes:   $19.02
> * 	Total Current Balance:     $753.75
> * 	Voluntary Arda Roc:         $5.00
> Total Current Balance:     $758.75​



So minus the club dues and the Arda Roc (since I own the same thing)

2017 Reserve Fee	$132.05	
2017 Operating Fee	$443.68	
2017 Real Estate Tax	$19.02	

Total $594.75


----------



## Great3

*HGVC on Paradise / Karen Ave - 2 Bedroom Platinum*

HGVC on Paradise / Karen Ave - 2 Bedroom Platinum

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 

  Description 
  2017 Club Dues  $159.00  
  2017 Reserve Fee  $264.42  
  2017 Operating Fee     $624.08  
  2017 Real Estate Taxes    $34.28  
  Total Current Balance:     $1,081.78  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $5.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $1,086.78 

Total is $922.78 if you subtract out the ARDA and Club Dues of $159


----------



## Cyberc

*Hgvc on the boulevard @ 1br penthouse 6.200 points*

Mf is already posted for the 1br but here goes mine for my penthouse. 

Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 
 2017 Club Dues		01/01/17	 	$199.00	
 2017 Reserve Fee		01/01/17	 	$132.05	
 2017 Operating Fee		01/01/17	 	$443.68	
 2017 Real Estate Taxes	01/01/17	 	$19.02	
 Total Current Balance:			 	$793.75

My club dues are higher because I'm billed the international fee.:annoyed: 

Without club dues the total is:594.75


----------



## hurnik

I got 3 (yeah, gotta dump that 3400 point unit), but not really sure which contract (except the one) is which unit and season (is that on the paperwork somewhere?)  Anyway:


Edited below on 10/22/16 as I dug up the paperwork and it's a 3 BR Gold.
Las Vegas Strip - 3 BR Gold, 7,000 points
  	2017 Reserve Fee 		01/01/17	  	$260.82 	
  	2017 Operating Fee 		01/01/17	  	$741.06 	
  	2017 Real Estate Taxes 	01/01/17	  	$37.56 	
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	      $1,039.44 	

Las Vegas Strip - 1 BR gold (?) - 3400 points
 	2017 Club Dues 		       01/01/17	  	$159.00 	
  	2017 Reserve Fee 		01/01/17	  	$132.05 	
  	2017 Operating Fee 		01/01/17	  	$443.68 	
  	2017 Real Estate Taxes 	01/01/17	  	$19.02 	
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	       $753.75 	

Las Vegas Strip -  2 BR gold (?) - 5000 points
 	2017 Reserve Fee 		01/01/17	  	$197.80 	
  	2017 Operating Fee 		01/01/17	  	$595.54 	
  	2017 Real Estate Taxes 	01/01/17	  	$28.49 	
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	       $821.83 	


I left the club dues in because it is a fee, as far as I'm concerned even if it's randomly assigned to one of my contracts.  If I only had one, I'd still have to pay the $159 every year, so it's a fee, and should be counted, IMO.  

I think this puts my total points/fee at $0.169 or $0.17.  I believe last year is was $0.168

I have to put these in a spreadsheet.  haha


----------



## Great3

hurnik said:


> I got 3 (yeah, gotta dump that 3400 point unit), but not really sure which contract (except the one) is which unit and season (is that on the paperwork somewhere?)  Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Strip (I think it's a 2 BR Platinum, but not sure), 7,000 points
> 2017 Reserve Fee 		01/01/17	  	$260.82
> 2017 Operating Fee 		01/01/17	  	$741.06
> 2017 Real Estate Taxes 	01/01/17	  	$37.56
> Total Current Balance: 			  	      $1,039.44
> 
> Las Vegas Strip - 1 BR gold (?) - 3400 points
> 2017 Club Dues 		       01/01/17	  	$159.00
> 2017 Reserve Fee 		01/01/17	  	$132.05
> 2017 Operating Fee 		01/01/17	  	$443.68
> 2017 Real Estate Taxes 	01/01/17	  	$19.02
> Total Current Balance: 			  	       $753.75
> 
> Las Vegas Strip -  2 BR gold (?) - 5000 points
> 2017 Reserve Fee 		01/01/17	  	$197.80
> 2017 Operating Fee 		01/01/17	  	$595.54
> 2017 Real Estate Taxes 	01/01/17	  	$28.49
> Total Current Balance: 			  	       $821.83
> 
> 
> I left the club dues in because it is a fee, as far as I'm concerned even if it's randomly assigned to one of my contracts.  If I only had one, I'd still have to pay the $159 every year, so it's a fee, and should be counted, IMO.
> 
> I think this puts my total points/fee at $0.169 or $0.17.  I believe last year is was $0.168
> 
> I have to put these in a spreadsheet.  haha



1st one is probably a 3 bedroom gold, which is 7,000 pts, because MFs are higher than your 2 bedroom gold.

Great3


----------



## aamista

*Las Vegas Paradise 1 br Plat. 4800*

Las Vegas Paradise 1 br Plat. 4800

2017 Reserve Fee 		01/01/17	  	$176.50 	
2017 Operating Fee 		01/01/17	  	$463.33 	
2017 Real Estate Taxes 	01/01/17	  	$22.89 	
Total Current Balance: 			  	        $662.72


----------



## onenotesamba

hurnik said:


> I left the club dues in because it is a fee, as far as I'm concerned even if it's randomly assigned to one of my contracts.  If I only had one, I'd still have to pay the $159 every year, so it's a fee, and should be counted, IMO.



I think the reason many of us strip out the club dues and arda roc isn't because it doesn't "count" but because you only pay it for one contract, even if you own multiple units, so it throws off the metric if you're trying to compare what you're paying at one property versus another.


----------



## aamista

i didn't add my club fees cause am not from USA so i am charged $199... i just didn't want to cause a mess for anyone
lol


----------



## Sandy VDH

chrono88 said:


> Sea world phase 2, 7000 pts, platinum 2 br
> 2017 reserve $205.44
> 2017 operating $671.24
> 2017 taxes $211.12
> Total $1246.80
> 
> 
> Sent from my KFSAWI using Tapatalk



Seaworld phase I (OVS I)  I assume, as it is differnt from the above same point value of 7000 pts, Platinum 2 BR

Total Amount Due
2017 Reserve Fee	$273.84	01/01/2017
2017 Operating Fee	$675.16	01/01/2017
2017 Real Estate Tax	$211.12	01/01/2017

$1,160.12  without member dues and ARDA fee.


----------



## aavila

*HGVC on the Boulevard (AKA LV Strip), Two Bedroom Gold (5800 pts)*

2017 Reserve Fee: $197.80	
2017 Operating Fee: $595.54	
2017 Real Estate Taxes: $28.49	

Total Current Balance: $821.83


----------



## CiCi

*2017 Fees - SeaWorld OSVII*

Breakdown - SeaWorld OVSII - 8400 Platinum points

2017 Reserve Fee	$271.85	01/01/2017
2017 Operating Fee	$887.58	01/01/2017
2017 Real Estate Tax	$219.58	01/01/2017
2017 HGV Club Dues	$159.00	01/01/2017

2012 Total: $1538.01
2016: $1,476.85

Increase of $61.16


----------



## phil1ben

South Beach 7000 Points Platinum (2 Bedroom)

2017 Club Dues: $159.00
2017 Reserve Fee: $269.40
2017 Operating Fee: $1069.62
2017 Real Estate Taxes: 134.63
Voluntary ARDA Fee: $5.00

Total 2017: $1634.65

2016 Total for the above: $1623.19

The increase over 2016 is less than 1%.

The total fees in 2011 were $1396.86. Not too bad. A 16% increase in 6 years.


----------



## GT75

Hilton Head Ocean Oaks- 2-Bdroom unit

2017 Reserve Fee	$177.57	01/01/2017
2017 Operating Fee	$795.11	01/01/2017
2017 Real Estate Tax	$100.38	01/01/2017

Total $1073.06

All HH units are 2-Bedroom.


----------



## alwysonvac

Lagoon Tower Two Bedroom Premier Gold Season (7,000 points EOY)

	Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 
 	2017 Hawaii Ge Tax		01/01/17	 	$67.30	
 	2017 Reserve Fee		01/01/17	 	$305.78	
 	2017 Operating Fee		01/01/17	 	$1,122.47	
 	2017 Real Estate Taxes		01/01/17	 	$153.27	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$1,648.82	
 	Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00	
 	Total Current Balance:				$1,653.82

_NOTE: This doesn't include 2017 Club Dues of $140.00 which is billed with my Flamingo week _

*PREVIOUS ODD YEARS*
2015 Operating Fee $1,063.86	
2015 Reserve Fee $272.32	
Real Estate Taxes $118.21	
2015 Hawaii Ge Tax $62.96	
Total Current Balance:	$1,517.35	
Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00	

2013 Operating Fee $1,006.82 
2013 Reserve Fee $233.88 
Real Estate Taxes $94.04 
2013 Hawaii Ge Tax $80.49 
Total Current Balance: $1,415.23 
Voluntary Arda Roc $3.00 

2011 Operating Fee $921.63 
2011 Reserve Fee $216.85 
Real Estate Taxes $98.89 
2011 Hawaii Ge Tax $53.65 
Total Current Balance: $1,291.02 
Voluntary Arda Roc $3.00


----------



## jsparents

HGVC Mar Brisa 1 Bedroom EOY 6200 points Platinum

2017 Operating Fee  $363.37
2017 Reserve Fee     $78.35
Total                        $441.72 or $883.44 yearly

For other sized units they are as follows based on yearly:
Studio  $747.04
2 Bedroom  $996.80
2 Bedroom Luxury   $1075.15
3 Bedroom  $1052.87

Grand Pacific Palisades 2 Bedroom EOY 8400 points Platinum
2017 Operating Fee   $408.64
2017 Reserve Fee      $110.78
Total                         $519.42 or 1038.83 yearly

Other sized units
1 Bedroom   $986.16
3 Bedroom   $1189.76
Penthouse    $1414.24

All this does not include HGVC fee and property tax.


----------



## SmithOp

Seapointe, Carlsbad CA.  2017 MF.

I own an eoy odd, only pay half the operating and reserve.

A type 2 BR, 39 units
Op: $783.02
Cap: $324.38
Total: $1107.40

B type 1 BR, 18 units
Op: $724.30
Cap: $266.88
Total: $991.18

C type 1 BR, 25 units
Op: $709.47
Cap: $237.14
Total: $946.60

D type 1 BR, 13 units
Op: $689.24
Cap: $212.20
Total: $901.44

Add property tax of $75.97 for a 1 BR.

GPX Membership: Included at No Cost

Add HGVC membership if enrolled.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosmvet

*HGVC at the Flamingo, 2bd rm, 5000 pts Every year, Gold Season*

2017 Club Dues : $159
2017 Reserve Fee: $244.07
2017 Operating Fee: $696.77
2017 Real Estate Taxes: $35.21

Total: $1135.05


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge - 2 Bdroom Plus Ski Season*

2017 Reserve Fee   -      $211.80
2017 Operating Fee -      $989.35
2017 Real Estate Taxes - $116.62

2017 Total                      $1317.77


----------



## mtm65

*International Drive (Tuscany) 2 BD Plat 7000*

Maintenance fees for 7000 point, Two bedroom, Platinum at International Drive Orlando...

2017 Club Dues  $ 159.00
2017 Reserve Fee $ 201.14
2017 Operating Fee $ 756.28
2017 Real Estate Taxes $ 255.70
Total $ 1,372.12


----------



## Helios

GT75 said:


> Hilton Head Ocean Oaks- 2-Bdroom unit
> 
> 2017 Reserve Fee	$177.57	01/01/2017
> 2017 Operating Fee	$795.11	01/01/2017
> 2017 Real Estate Tax	$100.38	01/01/2017
> 
> Total $1073.06
> 
> All HH units are 2-Bedroom.



I own at Kings' Land and I am thinking about getting one of these HH units at some point because they within driving distance (long drive) and we love HH.  The location seems pretty good and renderings look nice.  

How would you compare it to other HGVC properties as far as resort quality and location?


----------



## GT75

Helios said:


> How would you compare it to other HGVC properties as far as resort quality and location?



I will respond to you with PM so as not to hijack this thread.


----------



## PigsDad

*SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II)
3BR Platinum, 8400 points*

Reserve Fee: $271.85  
Operating Fee: $887.58  
Real Estate Taxes: $219.58 
*Total: $1,379.01*

*The Surf Club of Marco Island
2BR Platinum (fixed week 52), 7000 points*

Reserve Fee: $297.44  
Operating Fee: $776.52  
Real Estate Taxes: $83.39  
*Total:     $1,157.35*

*Average MF cost per point:  $0.165*

Kurt


----------



## Sandy VDH

i've not seen the Bay Club MF statement yet.  I got my Seaworld last month. Has anyone?


----------



## rahulgopi

*HGVC KingsLand  2 Br Pre  14400 pts*

2017 Reserve Fee $215.36 01/01/2017
2017 Operating Fee $1,275.67 01/01/2017
2017 Real Estate Tax $78.18 01/01/2017
2017 Hawaii GE Tax $62.11 01/01/2017
*Total Amount Due   $1,631.32*


----------



## Kokolea

*Kohala Suites by HGV / 2BR Premier  9600 pts
*
2017 Reserve Fee........... $309.97
2017 Operating Fee........$1,107.38
2017 Real Estate Tax..... $74.47
2017 Hawaii GE Tax...... $59.05
---------------------------------------------------
*Total Amount Due $1,550.87*
---------------------------------------------------
*Increase of $18.76 (1.22%UP)*
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

Sandy VDH said:


> i've not seen the Bay Club MF statement yet.  I got my Seaworld last month. Has anyone?



Bay Club is an affiliate. They don't send out their MF bills until December. A bit of a bother, but not enough to worry about.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

NYC West 57 Platinum Studio 5250 pts

2017 Reserve Fee........... $  128.84
2017 Operating Fee........$1,128.41
2017 Real Estate Tax..... $  126.20
---------------------------------------------------
*Total Amount Due $  1,383.45*
---------------------------------------------------
*Increase of $59.72 (5% increase over 2015 $1323.73; 
                                                17% increase 2014 $1178.40)*
---------------------------------------------------

*2017 Club Dues $273* (for unlimited reservation bookings/cancellations and a private call line - can be waived to online only)
4% increase over 2015 ($263)


----------



## Jason245

Sandy VDH said:


> i've not seen the Bay Club MF statement yet.  I got my Seaworld last month. Has anyone?


I noticed a amount due on my account on the web site tonight.

Looks like it will be ~1210 (excluding the $5 donation I don't make) for my 1BR 4800 points.

No statement yet, once it is available I will update the thread with the details of what is causing the increase...


----------



## drbrandt

Anderson Ocean Club 3 BR Premier Platinum
Operating: $942.66
Reserve: $209.89
Taxes: $94.53
TOTAL: $1247.03, 3.5% increase from last year.

Also own a 2BR Premier at Kingsland, maintenance fees were reported previously by someone else. The maintenance fee increase was only 0.4% over last year


----------



## Jason245

*Bay Club 1BR 4800 Points*

Not a Terrible increase, but still in excess of inflation. 



Increase of $33.10 since 2016 (2.8%)
Increase of $55.67 since 2015 (4.8%)


2017 Operating Fee $936.21 
2017 Reserve Fee $170.84 
2017 Real Estate Taxes $62.20 
2017 Hawaii Ge Tax $46.12 
Total Current Balance: $1,215.37 


MF for the Bay Club 1 BR

Increase of $27.57 or 2.4% (2016 vs 2015)

Description 
2016 Operating Fee $914.93 
2016 Reserve Fee $163.17 
2016 Real Estate Taxes $59.26 
2016 Hawaii Ge Tax $44.91 
Total Current Balance: $1,182.27 


2015 numbers:

Operating $893.32
Reserve $156.89
RE Tax $60.74
GE Tax 43.75
Total $1,159.70


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

alwysonvac said:


> The new website doesn't seem to provide the breakdown  so I had to pull it from the old website



You can see the line item details once you push the blue "Make a Payment" button.  Bit of a hassle, but you don't actually have to make the payment.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

*Kings Land Two Bedroom Plus, Phase 2, 8400 Points


2017 Reserve Fee      $178.61
2017 Operating Fee   $1,158.69
2017 Real Estate Tax $64.84
2017 Hawaii GE Tax   $55.71

Total                            $1,457.85
*


----------



## John Cummings

I just paid the 2017 MF for our Gaslamp Plaza Suites, Mini Suite Higher Floor ( sleeps 4 ), in San Diego. It went up $15.00 ( 2.5% ) to $612.


----------



## McIma

*HGVC Elara in Vegas*
1 BR Grand Plus/Gold  5500 pts

2017 Club Dues  $159
2017 Reserve Fee $123.62
2017 Operating Fee $740.40
2017 Real Estate Taxes $15.94

Total for 2017=$1,038.96


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, someone has expressed interest in modifying this thread to have more information readily viewable in the first few posts kinda like they do on the marriott forum:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/marriott-2017-maintenance-fees.246824/

if you can provide help and input on this, im happy to format this here on the HGVC side so more owners can use it as a reference!


----------



## TUGBrian

bump again, huge thanks to GT75 who is spearheading this and sorting out all the links!


----------



## GT75

*2017 Sunrise Lodge MFs*

*Sunrise Lodge Studio*
2017 Operating Fee:                 $452.94
2017 Real Estate Taxes:            $32.41
2017 Reserve:                          $58.87
2017 Total:                              $544.22
Increase:                                 $16.64  (3.15% increase)​ 
*Sunrise Lodge 1BR*
2017 Operating Fee:                 $793.54
2017 Real Estate Taxes:            $85.88
2017 Reserve:                          $155.98
2017 Total:                              $1035.40
Increase:                                 $28.93  (2.87% increase)​
*Sunrise Lodge 2BR *
2017 Operating Fee:                 $989.35
2017 Real Estate Taxes:            $116.62
2017 Reserve:                          $211.80
2017 Total:                              $1317.77
Increase:                                 $35.98  (2.81% increase)​*
Sunrise Lodge 3BR *
2017 Operating Fee:                 $1335.89
2017 Real Estate Taxes:            $171.01
2017 Reserve:                          $310.60
2017 Total:                              $1817.50
Increase:                                 $48.48  (2.74% increase)​
*Sunrise Lodge 4BR*
2017 Operating Fee:                 $1786.25
2017 Real Estate Taxes:            $241.71
2017 Reserve:                          $439.01
2017 Total:                              $2466.97
Increase:                                 $64.73  (2.69% increase)​


----------



## alwysonvac

alwysonvac said:


> Lagoon Tower Two Bedroom Premier Gold Season (7,000 points EOY)
> 
> Description        Due Date         Balance
> 2017 Hawaii Ge Tax        01/01/17         $67.30
> 2017 Reserve Fee        01/01/17         $305.78
> 2017 Operating Fee        01/01/17         $1,122.47
> 2017 Real Estate Taxes        01/01/17         $153.27
> Total Current Balance:                 $1,648.82
> Voluntary Arda Roc                 $5.00
> Total Current Balance:                $1,653.82
> 
> _NOTE: This doesn't include 2017 Club Dues of $140.00 which is billed with my Flamingo week _



*From my HOA Billing Letter*
_*NOTE: The Hawaii GE Tax isn't included in the numbers below (I don't know if that's fixed rate or varies by unit type)*_

Lagoon Tower studio
2017 Operating Fee     $608.39 
2017 Reserve Fee         $74.94  
2017 Real Estate Taxes  $37.56   
Total Current Balance:   $720.89

Lagoon Tower One Bedroom
2017 Operating Fee     $873.77 
2017 Reserve Fee         $184.71  
2017 Real Estate Taxes  $106.69   
Total Current Balance:   $1165.17

Lagoon Tower Two Bedroom
2017 Operating Fee     $1,122.47 
2017 Reserve Fee         $305.78  
2017 Real Estate Taxes  $153.27    
Total Current Balance:   $1581.52

Lagoon Tower Two Bedroom Penthouse
2017 Operating Fee     $1363.09  
2017 Reserve Fee         $413.84   
2017 Real Estate Taxes  $207.42  
Total Current Balance:   $1984.35

Lagoon Tower Three Bedroom Penthouse
2017 Operating Fee     $1603.71
2017 Reserve Fee         $521.89   
2017 Real Estate Taxes  $261.58    
Total Current Balance:   $2387.18


----------



## rjp123

South Beach - 1BD Plat (4800 annual points)

2017 Operating Fee$721.58 01/01/2017
2017 Reserve Fee $182.25 01/01/2017 
2017 Real Estate Tax $89.51 01/01/2017
2017 HGV Club Dues $159.00 01/01/2017 

2017 Total: $1,152.34


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

Bay Club "A" Penthouse

Hawaii GE Tax - 56.97
Reserve Fee  - 230.81
Operating Fee - 1136.86
Real Estate Taxes - 83.96

2017 Total - 1508.40


----------



## GT75

MFs at Valdoro are super complicated.     I hope that I understand how they are being collected.    If you find out something different, please correct me.   The MFs for Valdoro are collected two times during the year.    The first bill in January collects 1/2 of the yearly operating fee plus all remanding fees.    In July, the second 1/2 OF is collected.     At least that is the way my bill looks for the 3 BR.     I am assuming that the other units are done the same.

*Valdoro Mtn Lodge Studio *
2017 Operating Fee:                 $499.62
2017 Real Estate Taxes:            $20.15
2017 Reserve:                          $151.73
2017 Total:                              $622.26
Increase:                                 $24.93  (4.17% increase)​*Valdoro Mtn Lodge 1BR*
2017 Operating Fee:                 $649.75
2017 Real Estate Taxes:            $37.46
2017 Reserve:                          $271.77
2017 Total:                              $958.97
Increase:                                 $30.68  (3.31% increase)​
*Valdoro Mtn Lodge 2BR *
2017 Operating Fee:                 $843.66
2017 Real Estate Taxes:            $54.49
2017 Reserve:                          $388.09
2017 Total:                              $1285.24
Increase:                                 $36.27  (2.90% increase)​
*Valdoro Mtn Lodge 3BR *
2017 Operating Fee:                 $1030.74
2017 Real Estate Taxes:            $68.96
2017 Reserve:                          $500.29
2017 Total:                              $1600.00
Increase:                                 $41.67 (2.67% increase)​


----------



## TobyandEm

*Hilton Head Ocean Oaks- 2 BR Oceanfront, 19,200 Platinum Points*

2017 Reserve Fee $355.14 01/01/2017
2017 Operating Fee $1590.22 01/01/2017
2017 Real Estate Tax $200.76 01/01/2017

Total Current Balance: $2146.12
(*Basically double of poster #27)

*Borgo Alle Vigne- 1 BR Plus, 6,200 Platinum Points*

Total Current Management Fee: 605.08 euros ($572.97) 02/01/2017

*Craigendarroch Suites: 2 BR Premier, 9,600 Platinum Points*

Total Current Management Fee: 772.67 pounds ($971.59) 02/01/2017

Love, Light and HAPPY vacationing to you all!


----------



## GT75

TobyandEm said:


> *Hilton Head Ocean Oaks- 2 BR Oceanfront, 19,200 Platinum Points*
> 
> 2017 Reserve Fee $355.14 01/01/2017
> 2017 Operating Fee $1590.22 01/01/2017
> 2017 Real Estate Tax $200.76 01/01/2017
> 
> Total Current Balance: $2146.12
> (*Basically double of poster #27)



TobyandEm, that looks like two 2-Br units at HH to me*.    *Is that what you have?


----------



## TobyandEm

GT75 said:


> TobyandEm, that looks like two 2-Br units at HH to me*.    *Is that what you have?


YES


----------



## GT75

TobyandEm said:


> *Borgo Alle Vigne- 1 BR Plus, 6,200 Platinum Points*
> Total Current Management Fee: 605.08 euros ($572.97) 02/01/2017



Thanks to TobyandEm for the MFs of the other Italy units

1BDRM: 605.08 euros ($639.06)
2BDRM: 676.68 euros ($714.68)
3BDRM: 741.65 euros ($783.30)


----------



## TobyandEm

GT75 said:


> Thanks to TobyandEm for the MFs of the other Italy units
> 
> 1BDRM: 605.08 euros ($639.06)
> 2BDRM: 676.68 euros ($714.68)
> 3BDRM: 741.65 euros ($783.30)



ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## CanuckTravlr

*Ocean 22 - 1 Bdrm Plus Platinum - 6200 points*

2017 Operating Fee:  $559.01
2017 Reserve Fee:  $116.73
2017 Real Estate Taxes:  $43.49

*Total 2017 MF* (excluding ARDA Fee and Club Dues):  *$719.23*  (4.16% increase)

Gary asked if I could also include the maintenance fees for the 2 and 3 bedroom units, so here they are:

*Ocean 22 - 2 Bdrm / 3 Bdrm*

2017 Operating Fee:  $716.05 / $838.24
2017 Reserve Fee:  $176.78 / $223.50
2017 Real Estate Taxes:  $65.86 / $83.26

*Total 2017 MF*:  *$958.69 / $1,145.00*


----------



## Xpat

*HGVC at Craigendarroch Lodges*

2BR Platinum (7000 points)

Total 2016 MF: GBP 607.30 

Total 2017 MF: GBP 624.43 (2.82% increase)

US $785 at current GBP/USD exchange rate


----------



## fsspencer

*Grand Waikikian 2017*
Hawaii GE Tax          $127.92
HGV Club Dues         $159.00

*2017 MFs (per unit/week)*
1BR
Reserve Fee:           $175.58
Operating Fee          $849.20
Real Estate Taxes    $117.12
*1BR MF Total:        $1141.90*

2BR
Reserve Fee:           $268.66
Operating Fee          $1088.82
Real Estate Taxes    $179.21
*2BR MF Total:        $1536.69*

2BR Penthouse
Reserve Fee:           $361.06
Operating Fee          $2395.90
Real Estate Taxes    $240.84
*2BR PH MF Total:  $2997.80*

3BR Penthouse
Reserve Fee:           $458.64
Operating Fee          $2907.50
Real Estate Taxes    $305.92
*3BR PH MF Total:  $3672.06*


----------



## Sandy VDH

Bay Club B floorplan 2 BR (smaller than A 2 BR model) 7000 Points

2017 Reserve Fee $214.16  
2017 Operating Fee $1,081.65 
2017 Real Estate Tax $77.88 
2017 Hawaii GE Tax $53.98 

Total $1,427.67


----------



## Seaport104

Eagle's Nest Beach Resort- 2BR Winter Flex Week
Marco Island, FL

2017 Reserve Fee $265.47
2017 Operating Fee $776.53
2017 Real Estate Tax $63.88

Total $1,105.88


----------



## Seaport104

South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort- 2BR Week 51
Captiva, FL

2017 Reserve Fee $255.11
2017 Operating Fee $744.17
2017 Real Estate Tax $146.18

Total $1,145.46


----------



## Deb & Bill

Charter Club of Marco Beach, Marco Island, FL
2017 Reserve Fee $235.43
2017 Operating Fee $820.27
2017 Real Estate Taxes $43.69
Flex Week Assessment $20.00 (only for Flex week owners)
Voluntary ARDA Fee $5.00

Total $1124.39


----------



## DiveDogs

Morritts Tortuga Club

Oceanfront Suite $830
Up $30 from last year


----------



## GT75

DiveDogs said:


> Morritts Tortuga Club


 
DiveDogs, is that Tortuga Beach Club on Sanibel Island, Florida?


----------



## Sandy VDH

DiveDogs said:


> Morritts Tortuga Club
> 
> Oceanfront Suite $830
> Up $30 from last year





GT75 said:


> DiveDogs, is that Tortuga Beach Club on Sanibel Island, Florida?




If it really is Morritts, that is in Cayman an is NOT an HGVC resort


----------



## GT75

Sandy VDH said:


> It it really is Morritts, that is in Cayman an is NOT an HGVC resort



Bummer, I would have liked for HGVC to have had a resort on Cayman.     Thanks


----------



## johneowens

johnf0614 said:


> Editing this 2017mf thread to include all the HGVC resorts for reference!  (shamelessly stealing the work of SUEDONJ here  )
> 
> Plantation Beach Club II: $1,203.66 for 2BR (excl. ARDA fee) - +2.9% over 2016
> 
> John
> 
> ** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!*
> 
> ** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*
> 
> Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
> Operating Fee
> Replacement Reserve
> Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
> Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
> Special Assessment (where it exists)
> TOTAL
> Increase/decrease over 2016 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
> 
> 
> The *2016 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
> 
> *Anderson Ocean Club *3BR - Post #43
> *Bay Club *1BR - Post #44 and A Penthouse - Post #54 and B floorplan 2BR - Post #54
> *Borgo alle Vigne *1BR/2BR/3BR - Post 60
> *Boulevard (las vegas strip) *1BR - Post #18 and 1BR - Post #14 and 1BR - Post #15 and 1BR Penthouse- Post #17 and 2BR - Post #18 and 2BR - Post #24 and 3BR - Post #18
> 
> *Casa Ybel
> Charter Club of Marco Beach
> Club Regency of Marco Island
> Coylumbridge
> Craigendarroch Suites *2BR Premier - Post 56
> *Craigendarroch Lodges *2BR Platinum - Post 62
> *Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort *2BR Flex - Post 65
> *Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers*) 1BR Grand Plus- Post #48
> *Flamingo* 1BR - Post #7 and 2BR - Post #31
> *Grand Islander
> Grand Pacific Palisades *A/B/C/D type- Post #30
> *Grand Waikikian *1BR/2BR/2BR-Pen/3BR-Pen- Post #63
> *Hurricane House Resort
> Hokulani Waikiki
> Kalia Suites
> Kings' Land Resort *2BR - Post #38 and 2BR plus Phase II- Post #46
> *Kohala Suites *2BR - Post #39
> *Lagoon Tower *2BR - Post #28 and Studio/1BR/2BR/2BR-P/3BR-P - Post #52
> *Las Palmeras
> MarBrisa *1 BR/2 BR/ 2 BR Luxury/3 BR - Post #29
> *Ocean 22 *1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #61
> *Ocean Oaks *2BR - Post #27
> *Paradise (prev las vegas hilton) *2BR - Post #16 and 1BR - Post #20
> *Parc Soleil
> Plantation Beach Club
> Sanibel Cottages Resort
> Seapointe *1 BR/2 BR/3 BR/Penthouse- Post #29
> *Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort
> SeaWorld* 1BR - Post #8 and 2BR - Post #10 and 2BR History- Post #13 and 3BR History- Post #36
> *Shell Island Beach Club Resort
> South Beach *2BR - Post #26 and 1BR - Post #53
> *South Seas Club *2BR - Post 66
> *Sunrise Lodge *Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR/4BR - Post #51
> *Sunset Cove Resort
> Surf Club of Marco
> The Hilton Club of New York
> The Residences
> Tortuga Beach Club Resort
> Trump International Hotel
> Tuscany Village (International Drive) *2BR - Post #33
> *Valdoro Mountain Lodge *Studio/1 BR/2 BR/3 BR- Post #55
> *Vilamoura
> West 57th Street *Studio - Post #41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Looks like our club dues have gone up from $150 to $159.  Nothing else has been posted yet though.


----------



## SmithOp

KingsLand All Phases / Sizes from the Annual Assessment Billing Budget document.

Note: Phase 3 is a mix of both styles of units so listed in multiple fee types.

Ph 1 & 3 One Bedroom
Operating Fees:  $1071.34
Capital Reserve: $147.45
Painting Reserve: $3.71
RE Tax: $54.88
Total: $1277.38

Ph 2 & 3 One Bedroom
Operating Fees:  $952.45
Capital Reserve: $111.02
Painting Reserve: $2.79
RE Tax: $41.31
Total: $1107.57

Ph 1 & 3 Two Bedroom
Operating Fees:  $1275.67
Capital Reserve: $210.07
Painting Reserve: $5.29
RE Tax: $78.18
Total: $1569.21

Ph 2 & 3 Two Bedroom
Operating Fees:  $1158.69
Capital Reserve: $174.23
Painting Reserve: $4.38
RE Tax: $64.84
Total: $1402.14

Ph 1 Three Bedroom
Operating Fees:  $1460.87
Capital Reserve: $266.84
Painting Reserve: $6.72
RE Tax: $99.30
Total: $1833.73

Ph 3 Three Bedroom Premier
Operating Fees:  $1635.79
Capital Reserve: $320.45
Painting Reserve: $8.06
RE Tax: $119.25
Total: $2083.55



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH

which phases of Kings' Land are the high point values and which are the standard point values.  Want to see if there is a correlation in pricing.  My guess is the higher points have a lower price per point MF


----------



## SmithOp

Sandy VDH said:


> which phases of Kings' Land are the high point values and which are the standard point values.  Want to see if there is a correlation in pricing.  My guess is the higher points have a lower price per point MF



Interesting that you bring this up because there is only one 3br premier maint fee but two different point values in the chart.  Phase 1 is all higher point values.  Phase 2 is 1/2br only and has all lower point values. Phase 3 is a hybrid mix of Phase 1/2 style units with both point values.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH

Clearly it likely cost more to buy into the higher point phase, but ongoing, the MF $ per point is going to be much better.


----------



## GT75

Sandy VDH said:


> Clearly it likely cost more to buy into the higher point phase, but ongoing, the MF $ per point is going to be much better.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## SmithOp

I bought this one last year, bargains can be found but it takes time to search and a little luck.


----------



## holdaer

*Parc Soleil 1BR*
2017 Operating Fee: $569.97
2017 Real Estate Taxes: $165.09
2017 Reserve: $188.58
2017 Total: $923.64


----------



## GT75

mattnday said:


> Coylumbridge - several different maintenance fees but my total average was $640 US per 7000 point week including credit card fees for the average over several units put together.



Mattnday reported 2-bedroom units (7000 points each) at £472.03 ($578.56) to £550.71 ($675.01)


----------



## Seaport104

HGVC Marbrisa

1 Bedroom 6200 points Platinum

$ 726.74    Assessments 2017     
$ 156.70    Capital Reserves 2017
$ 206.94    Property Tax 2017
--------------------------------------

Total $1,090.38 (Not including $159 HGVC Club Fee)

2 Bedroom 7000 points Platinum

$ 821.01    Assessments 2017    
$ 175.79    Capital Reserves 2017
$ 206.94    Property Tax 2017
--------------------------------------

Total $1,203.74 (Not including $159 HGVC Club Fee)


----------



## GT75

Sky313 said:


> My Coylumbridge 2BR maintenance fee is 561 pounds.  At 1.23 dollars per pound exchange rate,  equals 681 dollars.  Exchange rate has fluctuated quite a bit since Brexit vote and US interest rate hike.


----------



## leedaorg

HGVC Kings Land Phase 1 1 Bed Plus(9300 point)
2017 Hawaii GE Tax 50.92
2017 Reserve Fee 151.16
2017 Operating Fee 1,071.34 
2017 Real Estate Taxes 54.88
Total 1328.30


----------



## GT75

*Craigendarroch Suites - Studio Plus*



b111ywh1zz said:


> ...   HGVC Platinum points ... for Craigendarroch Suites in Scotland. I have 6200 points ...





b111ywh1zz said:


> I have a STX/STP property (Studio Plus). For 2017 the Maintenance Fees are £505.66 plus the Club Membership of £160.



£505.66 converts to $621.15


----------



## Helaine

Fiesta Americana (an affiliate)
1 Bedroom - 4800 points
MF = $852.00


----------



## GT75

Helaine said:


> Fiesta Americana (an affiliate)
> 1 Bedroom - 4800 points
> MF = $852.00



If I understand MFs at FA correctly, it is specific amount per point.     (looks like $0.1775/point).    Is this the correct understanding?    Is it the same for all FA resorts?      I would guess that it is done this way because they are RTU resorts.


----------



## Helaine

GT75 said:


> If I understand MFs at FA correctly, it is specific amount per point.     (looks like $0.1775/point).    Is this the correct understanding?    Is it the same for all FA resorts?      I would guess that it is done this way because they are RTU resorts.



Yes, the MF is $0.1775 per point. I believe it is the same at all FA resorts, BUT I am not positive. It is RTU, but I'm not sure why that would make a difference.


----------



## KathyA

Hilton Club New York (midtown, original program--not deeded)

19000 points
$5494.20

Breakdown:

Res.  Fee $361.
Operating Fee$ 4,214.20
Real Estate Taxes $646.
Dues $273.


----------



## GT75

KathyA said:


> Hilton Club New York (midtown, original program--not deeded)
> 19000 points



KathyA, what room size is this?    I know you said it is not deeded, so you will need to explain if the 19000 points isn't given a specific room/week.    The MFs work out to $0.289/point (highest I have seen so far in the Hilton system).    Maybe this is more like a RTU type TS.   I found this point chart:


----------



## Cyberc

GT75 said:


> KathyA, what room size is this?    I know you said it is not deeded, so you will need to explain if the 19000 points isn't given a specific room/week.    The MFs work out to $0.289/point (highest I have seen so far in the Hilton system).    Maybe this is more like a RTU type TS.   I found this point chart:
> 
> View attachment 3143



Maybe it's a combination of 2 x 2br. One week in platinum time and one week in silver. That would give you 19.000 points. 

Regards


----------



## DrDD

*2017 FEES - ELARA 2 BR GRAND PLUS - 8000 PTS - GOLD SEASON*

2017 Club Dues $159.00
2017 Reserve Fee $167.78
2017 Operating Fee $997.89 
2017 Real Estate Tax $21.63
2017 Voluntary ARDA Fee $5.00

2017 Total: $1351.30
Increase of $32.25 (2.45%) from 2016 total


----------



## KathyA

Cyberc said:


> Maybe it's a combination of 2 x 2br. One week in platinum time and one week in silver. That would give you 19.000 points.
> 
> Regards


The original Hilton Club NY is a points-based system. I can use my 19K points to book a studio, a one-bedroom, or a two-bedroom. As you can see in the charts you found, the points vary by size and date. We usually go three times a year for five or six days in a one-bedroom. Obviously you could get a whole lot more time out of your points if you stayed in a studio. It is RTU. It expires about 16 years from now. Hilton is now trying to convert all the RTU contracts to deeded. In my opinion,one of the ploys they are using to get you to do this (at a cost to you of almost what you originally paid) is to make the maintenance fees on the original contracts so sky high that you will pay them to convert. We love our NY timeshare and use it regularly, but considering we have no children to leave the property to, and considering we'll be in our eighties by the time the RTU expires, we have no real incentive to pay again what we've paid for several years ago.


----------



## Cyberc

*2BR @ Hilton Vilamoura*

Maintenance fee: 558,51€
Taxes: 128,46€
Total:686,97€
Total in $:734$


----------



## GT75

Thanks for update from Cyberc
*
1BR @ Hilton Vilamoura*

572.98€
In $ Approx : 611$


----------



## tdietvorst

johnf0614 said:


> Editing this 2017mf thread to include all the HGVC resorts for reference!  (shamelessly stealing the work of SUEDONJ here  )
> 
> Better late than never? As far as I can tell no one has sent in fees for the Trump Hotel in Las Vegas. Here is my attempt.
> 
> HTLV - Hilton Trump Las Vegas/ 3 parcels = 3 wks 2BR + 2BR plus + 2 BR plus = total of 24,900 point
> Operating fee $4,412
> Reserve fee        159.
> Real Estate Taxes204.78
> ARDA fee                5.00
> 
> Total                 4780.78
> 
> Increase of $248.19, 4.68% over 2016
> ** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!*
> 
> ** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*
> 
> Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
> Operating Fee
> Replacement Reserve
> Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
> Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
> Special Assessment (where it exists)
> TOTAL
> Increase/decrease over 2016 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
> 
> 
> The *2016 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
> The *2015 MF thread* can be found here.
> The *2014 MF thread* can be found here.
> The *2013 MF thread* can be found here.
> 
> The *30* *2017 HGVC Resorts with the lowest MFs *can be found here.
> 
> *Anderson Ocean Club *3BR - Post #43
> *Bay Club *1BR - Post #44 and A Penthouse - Post #54 and B floorplan 2BR - Post #54
> *Borgo alle Vigne *1BR/2BR/3BR - Post 60
> *Boulevard (las vegas strip) *1BR - Post #18 and 1BR - Post #14 and 1BR - Post #15 and 1BR Penthouse- Post #17 and 2BR - Post #18 and 2BR - Post #24 and 3BR - Post #18
> 
> *Coylumbridge *2BR - Post #80 and 2BR - Post #82
> *Craigendarroch Suites *2BR Premier - Post 56 and Studio - Post #84
> *Craigendarroch Lodges *2BR Platinum - Post 62
> *Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort *2BR Flex - Post 65
> *Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers*) 1BR Grand Plus- Post #48 and 2BR Grand Plus - Post #91
> *Fiesta Americana (an affiliate*) 1BR - Post #85 and MF/point - Post #86and MF/point - Post #87
> *Flamingo* 1BR - Post #7 and 2BR - Post #31
> *Grand Islander
> Grand Pacific Palisades *A/B/C/D type- Post #30
> *Grand Waikikian *1BR/2BR/2BR-Pen/3BR-Pen- Post #63
> *Hokulani Waikiki
> Kalia Suites
> Kings' Land Resort *2BR - Post #38 and 2BR plus Phase II- Post #46 and1/2/3BR for all 3 Phases (including Phase 3 3 BR-Premier - Post #73 and1BR plus Phase I- Post #83
> 
> *Kohala Suites *2BR - Post #39
> *Lagoon Tower *2BR - Post #28 and Studio/1BR/2BR/2BR-P/3BR-P - Post #52
> *Las Palmeras
> MarBrisa *1 BR/2 BR/ 2 BR Luxury/3 BR - Post #29 and 1/2BR - Post #81
> *Ocean 22 *1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #61
> *Ocean Oaks *2BR - Post #27
> *Paradise (prev las vegas hilton) *2BR - Post #16 and 1BR - Post #20
> *Parc Soleil *1BR - Post #79
> *Plantation Beach Club *2BR (MFs the same for units) - Post #72
> *Seapointe *1 BR/2 BR/3 BR/Penthouse- Post #29
> *SeaWorld* 1BR - Post #8 and 2BR - Post #10 and 2BR History- Post #13and 3BR History- Post #36
> *South Beach *2BR - Post #26 and 1BR - Post #53
> *South Seas Club *2BR - Post 66
> *Sunrise Lodge *Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR/4BR - Post #51
> *The Hilton Club of New York
> The Residences
> Trump International Hotel
> Tuscany Village (International Drive) *2BR - Post #33
> *Valdoro Mountain Lodge *Studio/1 BR/2 BR/3 BR- Post #55
> *Vilamoura *1BR - Post #94 and 2BR - Post #93
> *West 57th Street *Studio - Post #41


----------



## GT75

tdietvorst said:


> HTLV - Hilton Trump Las Vegas/ 3 parcels = 3 wk 2BR + 2BR plus + 2BR plus = total of 24,900 points
> 
> Operating fee     $4,412
> Reserve fee            714.48
> Real Estate Taxes   185.19
> Voluntary ARDA Fee   5.00
> 
> Total fees (not including club fee) $5151.56



tdietvorst updated his MFs for 3 2-Bd at Trump Tower LV.      This would put 1 week 2-Bd at

Operating fee         $1470.67
Reserve fee            238.16
Real Estate Taxes   61.73

Total fees (not including club fee) $1770.56


----------



## hurnik

GT75 said:


> tdietvorst updated his MFs for 3 2-Bd at Trump Tower LV.      This would put 1 week 2-Bd at
> 
> Operating fee         $1470.67
> Reserve fee            238.16
> Real Estate Taxes   61.73
> 
> Total fees (not including club fee) $1770.56



Is it possible to get a breakdown?  I mean if I posted my 3 lumped together it would give a false impression as one's Platinum and the other two are gold weeks.

Just to make more similar for comparison sake.


----------



## GT75

hurnik said:


> Is it possible to get a breakdown?



It will be lumped together on the MF bill.     I am hoping that he can find the budget.     There all of the various room sizes will be broken out.



hurnik said:


> I mean if I posted my 3 lumped together it would give a false impression as one's Platinum and the other two are gold weeks.



I do not understand.    In general, MFs are not determined by seasons, only points are.


----------



## hurnik

GT75 said:


> It will be lumped together on the MF bill.     I am hoping that he can find the budget.     There all of the various room sizes will be broken out.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand.    In general, MFs are not determined by seasons, only points are.



I thought Platinum had less MF (generally) vs. Gold:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/platinum-points-vs-gold-points.253878/
See yours and Sandy's posts (#2 and #3)

But either way, it would be more accurate to have them listed by BR/Season for MF purposes vs. lumping them all together.

Since he has 3 units, there's 3 contracts, and they're listed separately (at least mine are) on the HGVC website with the MF breakdown.  The only "gotcha" is that the club dues randomly get assigned (every year is diff for me) to a contract.  

Plus, For the Trump location in question, 1 is a 2 BR And 2 are a 2 BR Plus, which I'm fairly certain probably have higher MF than the 2 BR unit does.

Mine (page 1, post #18) you can see that if I'd just said: I have 15,400 points at LV Strip and my MF are $2456 it doesn't really give much accurate info that you'll see the point spread is anywhere from $0.148 - $0.175/point.


----------



## GT75

GT75 said:


> The disadvantage is higher MFs per point ratio.    The purchase price should be lower (IMO anyway) so you will need to determine if the lower price offsets the higher yearly MFs/point.



My quote.     It is higher MFs per point ratio which was referring to season.    Look at your 2017 budget for whichever property which you own.    In there usually, you will find the MFs.      All of my properties list the MFs per room size not season.


----------



## artteachrm

*Anderson Club, SC - 2 BR Plus, Gold Season, 5800 Points*

2017 Reserve Fee:          $174.74
2017 Operating Fee:       $820.78
2017 Real Estate Taxes:   $78.72
Voluntary ARDA Fee:         $5.00

Total=$1079.24


----------



## GT75

*Grand Islander*
reported by @knagel

$1897.01 for a 2 Bedroom penthouse fixed week beginning of November.


----------



## Mario2

Anderson Club (Myrtle Beach), SC 1 studio, winter season

Winter season conversion to almost summer (pre-Memorial day) gets me 5 days.

2017 total fee, $725.02
2016 total fee, $700
2015 total fee, $669


----------



## tdietvorst

hurnik said:


> Is it possible to get a breakdown?  I mean if I posted my 3 lumped together it would give a false impression as one's Platinum and the other two are gold weeks.
> 
> Just to make more similar for comparison sake.



Better late than never? Confession is good for the soul?

Neither my spouse nor I can figure out how to get the budget for HGVC Trump International Las Vegas

Here is a table from advantagevacation.com that may prove helpful. The figures are close to what we paid - the problem being we can't divide out what we have (see above)

(I tried to post the table into this reply but that doesn't work. I have uploaded as a file)

(-
The information is from:

http://advantagevacation.com/hilton...at-trump-international-2017-maintenance-fees/


----------

